# "Hoei Maru"



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning gentlemen , 

i heard recently that a 200 000 dwt bulk carrier , the "Hoei Maru" was design with a 11 meter diameter propeller , and twin engine .
Does anyone knows what led to this design? i think its for some 
scale economy of course , but i would like to know the story .

I anyone here has some details , maybe some Motor Ship extracts 
or so , thats would be like Chrismas time for me ! ( i'm a ship lover !)

Thanks beforehand for your answers , 

Best regards to you all.

(Thumb)


----------



## laurentiu (Aug 15, 2012)

*ship detailes*

Hoei Maru became New Harvest in 1993 aprox. and later on Tinos Warrior.I was aboard between 1993 and 1994 as ETO.You will find all the details searching on google -New Harvest or Tinos Warrior.It was MAN KAWASAKI KSZ engine , CPP 11mtrs diam. 3 blades, turbo generator used at sea, shaft generator also, 2 DG-s used for maneuvers or occasionally. It was bought at that time by a greek company-Polembros from a japanese comp. My best regards


----------

